# Arrancador de Emergencia para auto 12 VCC



## Tapir (Abr 11, 2020)

Sres.: dada la actual cuarentena, y el largo tiempo en el cual en algunos casos no usamos el auto, cuando fuí a poner el marcha el de mi hijo, la batería estaba un poco descargada, no totalmente, pero lo suficiente para que las protecciones actúen e impidan poder darle marcha.  Tiempo atrás vi que se vendían unos arrancadores de emergencia, de los cuales me hicieron buenos comentarios, en el sentido que son útilies para arrancar autos con motores nafteros no muy grandes.

Pareciera que están armados con baterías 18550 o del tipo. Busqué en el foro y no encontré ningún circuito. 

Alguien tendrá idea de como armar algo así ? (en mi caso no necesitaría cargar las baterías, lo haría con un cargador que ya tengo)

Les adjunto una foto de uno que venden por internet, y se carga con una cargador de celular.

Gracias desde ya.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 11, 2020)

Yo los he visto con baterías LIPO de las que usan en aeromodelismo....y en verdad arrancan los autos....y a veces explotan muuuuyyyy mal...
Creo que los vendían en aliexpress o dealextreme.


----------



## Tapir (Abr 11, 2020)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Yo los he visto con baterías LIPO de las que usan en aeromodelismo....y en verdad arrancan los autos....y a veces explotan muuuuyyyy mal...
> Creo que los vendían en aliexpress o dealextreme.


Si usan baterías de LiPo ya no me gustan tanto, tal como decís explotan mal, pero se corresponderían más que las 18550 por la bruta corriente que deben entregar. Las venden en Aliexpress o acá en Mercachifle Libre, pero a un costo muy alto. Verenemos si alguien tiene algún circuito y mil gracias desde ya.


----------



## Scooter (Abr 12, 2020)

Miedo me dan esos circuitos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 12, 2020)

Los he visto andando , lo tiene un mecánico conocido , lo lleva en el bolsillo  🤦‍♂️


----------



## sergiot (Abr 12, 2020)

Si tenes un cargador normal, dejalo unas horas y listo, si el auto tiene mucha electronica desconectale la bateria por las dudas, yo no justifico ese tipo de aparatos, es mejor una buena extensión de cables para hacer puente entre baterias, yo tengo una de esas extensiones por tener un automatico.


----------



## Tapir (Abr 12, 2020)

sergiot dijo:


> Si tenes un cargador normal, dejalo unas horas y listo, si el auto tiene mucha electronica desconectale la bateria por las dudas, yo no justifico ese tipo de aparatos, es mejor una buena extensión de cables para hacer puente entre baterias, yo tengo una de esas extensiones por tener un automatico.



Ayer lo arranqué con cables, y lo dejé andando un rato pero hoy ya no arrancó. Hablé con un mecánico amigo de la agencia oficial que le hace los services y me dijo que no hay problema en sacar la batería, que solamente se desprograman los one touch de los levantavidrios.
Así que la voy a sacar y cargar en casa.


----------



## sergiot (Abr 12, 2020)

Ojo que ese el el típico aviso de que la batería no sirve más, les agarra muerte súbita. La verdad que no conozco que haya algún auto que al cambiar la batería o sacarla se desprograme algo, sería algo muy burdo que eso pasara ya que en la.mayoria de las reparaciones de los autos se debe desconectar la batería por precaución, el estéreo o la radio era lo único que antiguamente traía código, pero fuera de eso, todo lo demás sigue andando normal


----------



## JP-Neptunia (Abr 12, 2020)

Buenas! por desconectar la bateria de los autos lo unico que se desprograman son los vidrios eléctricos que para reprogramarlo o se bajan del todo y sube de a poco (va a dar tirones cortos) hasta llegar al máximo o simplemente con el vidrio alto le dan que suba y ahí ya reconoce el final de carrera
por otro lado se dan cuenta porque les quedan parpadeando las luces y tambien se va a desprogramar en el caso que tenga computadora de abordo la fecha la hora y obviamente la radio demás no pasa nada ojo si con hacer corto en los autos ahí si se puede *[Término innecesariamente vulgar para un Foro Técnico] * la computadora del auto y es una plata que vale.
en mi caso mi auto tiene un temporizador que a los 30 minutos de haberlo apagado y si no hay movimiento en puertas corta toda la corriente queda solo la cerradura despues apaga todo radio luces todo! no queda nada a veces estos circuitos se  *[Término innecesariamente vulgar para un Foro Técnico] * y producen una baja en la bateria de un día para el otro a modo de comentario esto ultimo no mas


----------



## Tapir (Abr 12, 2020)

sergiot dijo:


> Ojo que ese el el típico aviso de que la batería no sirve más, les agarra muerte súbita.



Tiene 12 V clavados, no creo que esté totalmente muerta, (aunque no lo descarto). El auto tiene solo 15 meses de uso -> no "debería" fallar. Pero cuarentena mediante, hace un mes que casi no se mueve. Al margen de eso, y perdón por el off-topic, si tuviese que comprar una batería compraría la mas barata, te duran 2 años y mueren. Pero las caras también me duran eso. En el auto que tenía antes, un Volkswagen fabricado en Alemania, la batería duró 8 años, y la cambié porque le tenía que dar arranque dos veces. Puse otra fabricada en el mercosur, super plus mega hiper con cátodo de rodio platino y dulce de membrillo y a los dos años empezo a hacer lo mismo. Y la pagué una fortuna.


----------



## analogico (Abr 12, 2020)

Tapir dijo:


> Tiene 12 V clavados, no creo que esté totalmente muerta, (aunque no lo descarto). El auto tiene solo 15 meses de uso -> no "debería" fallar. Pero cuarentena mediante, hace un mes que casi no se mueve. Al margen de eso, y perdón por el off-topic, si tuviese que comprar una batería compraría la mas barata, te duran 2 años y mueren. Pero las caras también me duran eso. En el auto que tenía antes, un Volkswagen fabricado en Alemania, la batería duró 8 años, y la cambié porque le tenía que dar arranque dos veces. Puse otra fabricada en el mercosur, super plus mega hiper con cátodo de rodio platino y dulce de membrillo y a los dos años empezo a hacer lo mismo. Y la pagué una fortuna.


aun le queda algo como para intentar la recarga, si tiene menos  , entonces ya no sirve








un cargador bueno tardara horas en recargar la batería


----------



## sergiot (Abr 12, 2020)

Cada país es un mundo distinto en cuanto se refiere a autos y sus partes, en mi caso una bateria barata dura año y medio, y una buena hasta ahora lleva 3 años y medio, no todos los mercados de partes son lo mismo y no todos los autos son iguales.
Medir la bateria en vacio no sirve de mucho, pero te da una idea.


----------



## Tapir (Abr 12, 2020)

analogico dijo:


> un cargador bueno tardara horas en recargar la batería



Tengo un cargador Black & Decker de 12 A max., ya lleva como 6 horas y contando, supongo que mañana lunes a la mañana estará al 100 %.
Veremos mañana...


----------

